# New to being a budgie owner



## Clairebell (Sep 15, 2020)

I have 2 male budgies called blue and bogey. I got blue from my father in law who couldn't cope with the noise and then brought bogey as a friend for blue. I've had them a few weeks now and they dont seem interested in coming out the cage and they dont show any interest in fruit and vegetables when i offer them.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The birds need to settle in and become accustomed to their new space, you do not need to be concerned about letting them out just yet. They see their cage as their safe space so it is natural for them to feel most secure in the cage. Are they comfortable with you or do they seem always nervous? If they have not been used to eating veggies/fruits they do not recognize them as a food source, it takes time, don't give up. What are you feeding them otherwise?


----------



## Clairebell (Sep 15, 2020)

Bogey will come on my finger but blue is very nervous although i did get him eating millet that i was holding which i was so chuffed with 😊 they have complete budgie mix and millet.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Use the spray millet as a treat and as a training tool and not part of the routine diet. If you leave a whole spray of the millet in the cage at all times the birds may just eat that, as it is like candy for them, and that would not be a well rounded diet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

To help ensure the health of their legs and feet as well as help prevent pressure sores, you'll want to add some natural wood perches instead of the dowel rods.

https://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340418-pressure-sores.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------

